

Ask HN: What's your Google profile URL, vis-a-vis Buzz? - adrianwaj

Hi, I was wondering what readers of HN use Buzz and if they could place their Google profile URL below or in their profile (so people can follow it on Buzz). I've placed my url in my profile.
======
markerdmann
<http://www.google.com/profiles/103110545840570448381>

------
SlyShy
<http://www.google.com/profiles/mkbunday>

